# Soppressata di...Szeged



## atomicsmoke (Mar 5, 2017)

A couple of years ago I made some some Soppressata di Calabria using Len Poli's. I also bought some when mine was ready ...to compare. Mine tasted very good , but very different than store bought.

Evan pointed to some important features of the  authentic Calabrese version. Here is the thread
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/238270/sopressatta-di-calabria

While the one I am making now is still not authentic I am inching closer to the real thing. I am using a lot more paprika and hog middles this time. No Calabrese pepper product though, but Szeged paprika.

I used pork leg meat and backfat.  

Turned the middles inside out.

I am using b-lc-07 for the first time...Supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread..












3-1+New+Culture+Picture+2.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017






No mold culture....Too cold in my cold room for that. Next batch maybe.

Stuffed....Ready for fermenting.












IMG_20170305_202702.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 5, 2017)

Yea buddy.   Watching too.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm In too!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 5, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## canuhover (Mar 5, 2017)

> I am using b-lc-07 for the first time...Supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never tried that culture. I usually use F-RM-52.  Is this something new?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 5, 2017)

Heard about b-lc-007 last year. I don't know when it came out. Is a more complex mix ensuring better protection (look it up - info available at bucher&packer and Craft Butchers' Pantry).

To be honest I use cultures for flavour and acidity, not as much for protection.


----------



## akdutchguy (Mar 6, 2017)

Can't wait to see. Somewhere down the line I want to try fermenting sausages 
Jason


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 7, 2017)

Pressed and ready to hang












IMG_20170307_184032.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 7, 2017


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 7, 2017)

Looking good AS, I used that same BLC-007 on my elk chorizo, turned out incredible.

Looking forward to this Soppressata you have going!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm in too!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 18, 2017)

10 days of drying (and 3 days wrapped in the fridge halfway thru to equalize moisture).

Aprox 15% weight loss.












IMG_20170318_115751.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 18, 2017






I will press them again for a few days. 10kg worth of pickles, salsa and honey sitting on top of them.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 18, 2017)

The color looks great!

Pressing them does what?  I know I press salmon at times to assist in moisture loss, is it the same for these or for shape?

I haven't done much ground meat curing.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 18, 2017)

I pressed them to prevent voids inside. It happens when large sausages dry fast (my case, since I dry in the cold room). Pressing helps in two ways: flattens the sausage (reducing thickness) and squeezes voids that might have started to form. I pressed before, but only after stuffing. It's the first time I press twice (once at the beginning, once after some drying). Hope it works.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 18, 2017)

Great color and fat content looks right on....looking forward to when you cut one open!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 18, 2017)

Those are looking great!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 19, 2017)

7 long weeks. Longer than i thought it would take to reach 35%.












20170419_191809-1.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 19, 2017


















20170419_192110.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 19, 2017






I have to admit....this tastes (and looks) very different than what i've made before. Closer to store bought.
At 35% might be a little soft for some palates but we like it. I will leave 2 sausages hanging a little longer to see the difference in texture.

I gotta say: this feels like a big success.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 19, 2017)

That looks like a huge success also.  

Wish I could taste it.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 19, 2017)

Great job! Good looking salumi. I'm looking forward to see what you think about the different levels of dryness.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 20, 2017)

Looks awesome, that Szeged paprika has a great in the back of the throat kick..


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 29, 2017)

This is at 40%












20170429_102312.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 29, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 29, 2017)

Nicely done there as.

I been looking for that bactoferm but cant find it.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 29, 2017)

Those look great!


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 29, 2017)

nepas said:


> Nicely done there as.
> 
> I been looking for that bactoferm but cant find it.



Nepas, it looks like Butcher & Packer and Craft Butchers' Pantry both carry it.

https://www.butcherspantry.com/starter-cultures/bactoferm-b-lc-007

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=955


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 29, 2017)

nepas said:


> Nicely done there as.
> 
> I been looking for that bactoferm but cant find it.


Evan has it.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 29, 2017)

nepas said:


> Nicely done there as.
> 
> I been looking for that bactoferm but cant find it.


https://www.butcherspantry.com/starter-cultures/bactoferm-b-lc-007


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 29, 2017)

Oh dang thanks now y'all.....LOL

I was trying not to buy anything.....BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## zwiller (Nov 29, 2017)

Was leafing through Marianski's book and stumbled upon the calabria sausage recipe.  It does not call for a culture or ferment...  While I am newb to curing meats, I have been brewing a long time and a certified judge (beer in avatar is my own) and I am pretty sure the commercial examples I've had are not fermented either, not that I had them all...  LOL I wonder if this is the difference in flavor.  

While I have the floor, does the drying chamber have to be sterile?  I have a fridge with t-stat for brewing and it is clean but far from sterile.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 29, 2017)

On Marianski's forum, he lists a Calabresa-Brazilian..

_The name Calabresa comes from the Calabria region in southeastern Italy which is the origin of this sausage. The main difference between the two is that the Brazilian Calabresa is smoked._

Some of the ingredients he lists...
+++++
Cure #2 2.5 g ½ tsp
+++++
Dextrose (glucose) 2.0 g ½ tsp
+++++
+++++
+++++
+++++ 
+++++
T-SPX culture 0.12 g use scale

Poli also lists a Calabrese...  also has cure #2, glucose and starter culture..  doesn't say which culture ....

Your brewing fridge probably has untold amounts of yeasts and bacteria known to your brews...  You could get a really unique flavor to your meats....  Not all bad...   I'd spray and wipe distilled white vinegar to clean it up...


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 29, 2017)

There are countless soppressata di Calabria recipes out there...most non-authentic (including Marianski's and Len Poli's which i followed). 

All store bought soppressata i had in the last 10-15 years had some fermentation culture in it. Here in Canada and in Italy.

It does add an additional flavour component. Which i like - that's the main reason i used cultures. Mildly acidic, charcuterie shop specific taste. 

I would wipe the fridge clean with vinegar before curing. Little effort might save you $ and heartache.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 29, 2017)

Authentic soppressata calabrese calls for Calabrian pepper products. Anything else is just another cured sausage that we call Soppressata.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks gents.  Excellent point that the ferment might just be mild.  It is probable the stuff I had was not authentic.  I plan to pick some up to inspire me.  The thought of making this at home is just too cool.  Love this style.  Family is a pound of salami a week...  Baby steps, no grinder or stuffer yet.  I plan to ask Santa.  

Holy!  That craft butcher site is awesome.  

Congrats on these, they look incredible!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you...they are long gone. I will start another batch next week. Just finished drying some cacciatore.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2017)

The Craft Butcher's Pantry is owned by a member on this forum.... Evan Brady...  Seems all his stuff got lost with the changeover...


----------

